# The Batboat dodges a torpedo



## SJF

Based on the 1966 Batman movie featuring Adam West & Burt Ward, I made this diorama using the Batboat from Polar Lights. 



In the film, Batman & Robin go after the Penguin's submarine in the Batboat. 



The Penguin launches a torpedo at the Batboat. But it effortlessly dodges it. 



The water is Woodland Scenics Flex Paste that's been painted blue once it dried. Then it was covered in a layer of WS Water Effects for that shiny water surface look. The torpedo is a styrene tube with Apoxie Sculpt on the ends. 



Hope you like it. :wave:

Sean


----------



## TIEbomber1967

I do like it, well done! Thanks for sharing it with us.
Not nearly enough Batman on this website.


----------



## BOXIE

Nicely done.More super heroes.


----------



## rtbeuke

Very Well Done!


----------



## StarshipClass

Beeeeeeautiful!! Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Thanks very much, gentlemen!

Sean


----------



## John P

Excellent, Seanbo!


----------



## SJF

Tanks, John! 

Sean


----------



## Jafo

takes me right back to the movie scene. nice!


----------



## SJF

Thanks, I appreciate it!

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey

Great idea that's very well executed!


----------



## Spockr

"Holy Rudder Batman!"

Nice work.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Thanks very much, gents!

Sean


----------



## DarthSideous

Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Thanks very much!


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Are those the figures that came with the kit? Are they Styrene or vinyl?


----------



## SJF

Yes, they're styrene figures that came with the kit.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Very cool. I remember that part in the movie !*


----------



## SJF

Thanks!


----------

